# Dell Wi-Fi Catcher Network Locator won't stop popping up!



## seabass99 (Dec 29, 2008)

Help! I'm going crazy! I have a new Dell Studio 1527 running Vista and it comes with a "wi-fi catcher" button that allows you to scan for available wireless networks. Unfortunately, what's happening is that the pop-up box showing all detected networks keeps popping up randomly over whatever I am doing. I have disabled the feature in "Quick Set" but that doesn't work. I've checked task manager, etc. to kill the process but nothing seems to be there. At this point I would be happy with no wi-fi catcher at all, but I can't figure out how to even unistall that without losing all of the Quick Set programs.

Dell support was, of course, no help at all...even after remotely viewing my screen and watching it happen time and time again. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ewtracy (Jan 19, 2011)

I have the same problem, and just fixed it thanks to your post. So, I opened the task manager when it popped up, read the program name...it's listed as a running program, right click it and "go to process". This will show you the executable that's running. Find that thing on your harddrive and add a "_" or anything to the back of the name. This will prevent it from running. 
This works for me, cause it doesn't disable wifi on the box...i have noticed when trying to connect to a new network, the list occasionally goes empty then repopulates. This new behavior may be because of my hack...but it isn't a big deal. I just select a network within a few seconds and it's fine. At least the annoying pop-ups stopped.


----------

